# Wieviel watt brauch ich ?



## iscariot91 (11. November 2014)

Hey leute,

Ich wollte mir die gtx 970 g1 gigabyte zwei mal kaufen und den 4k monitor von samsung.

mein problem ist ich weiß nicht wie ich meine stromvesorgung ausbauen soll 

was genau würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Reicht die Array

die 9er serie ist ja sehr sparsam kann sie bei mir aber nicht einbauen weil bei mir die pin´s fehlen.

Und mein cpu ist die i5 4670 wird aber auch nächstes jahr gegen eine i7 5er serie getauscht 


und nurmal so am rande möchte einer ne gtx 760 gigabyte oc 4gb kaufen =? (wen das erlaubt ist zu posten)

danke für jede antwort


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2014)

Was genau versprichst Du Dir denn von 2x GTX 970? Das RAM addiert sich ja nicht, d.h. du hast vlt. 60%, vlt auch mal 70% mehr Leistung als mit nur einer GTX 970, aber FALLS das RAM das Problem wird, hilft Dir das nicht. 

Ansonsten ist es so: ein 450-500W Modell reicht schon für nen Intel + eine GTX 970 oder auch 980, selbst für eine stromhungrigere AMD R9 290. So ein PC schluckt 300-350W, maximal 400W. Die GTX 970 braucht nur für sich gesehen maximal 180W. D.h. ein 600-700W-Modell beim Netzteil reicht eigentlich schon aus, wenn die Watt halbwegs vernünftig verteilt sind.

Das hier zB Corsair CS Series Modular CS650M 650W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020077-EU/CP-9020077-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  reicht selbst für ein GTX 970-SLI bestimmt aus.  Hat auch 4x PCIe 6/8Pin.



PS: das mit der GTX 760 kannst Du auch hier im Kleinanzeigenforum posten, wobei es natürlich für nen Neuling schwer wird


----------



## iscariot91 (11. November 2014)

Ich will 2 970er weil ich ihn 4k spielen will und zocken ein großes hobby ist investiere gerne viel in dem berreich weil es einfach spaß macht, nun soll es 4k sein und eine reicht nicht und die 980 ist preis leistung einfach zu teuer.

danke für die antwort


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2014)

Das mit der Leistung ist klar - ich wollte nur erwähnen, dass halt das RAM sich nicht addiert, falls Du das vlt dachtest - manche Ultra-HD-Texturenpacks brauchen ja schon über 4GB GRafikRAM


----------



## iscariot91 (11. November 2014)

das mit dem RAM ist mir klar ^^
und bei der *Corsair CS Series Modular CS650M 650W 
*hab ich zukunft orientiert etwas die sorge das es bei dem nächsten sli system abkackt und ich wieder neu kaufen muss deswegen dachte ich an was leistungstarkes das sicher ist im 850-1200watt bereich weiß nurnicht genau was ich mir kaufen soll


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Also, selbst wenn die Karte sehr stromhungrig wäre und sagen wir mal 250W braucht, für zwei also 500W, bist Du mit 750W noch gut bedient. ich würde da jetzt echt nicht so viel mehr ausgeben, nur FALLS es für ein neues SLI mal nicht reichen SOLLTE - da macht es mehr Sinn, sich dann - wenn es wirklich nötig ist - ein besseres zu kaufen, für das "alte" bekommst Du ja auch noch was. Nach 5-6 Jahren wäre ein Wechsel ohnehin nicht verkehrt, weil die Bauteile bei nem Netzteil immer was nachlassen. 

Aber an sich ist es so: das Corsair packt alles an SLI, wo Du pro Karte bis zu 2x PCIe8Pin braucht. Und dass eine Karte in absehbarer Zeit mehr braucht, ist eher unwahrscheinlich.

Ansonsten ginge auch zB be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W ATX 2.4 (E9-700W/BN194)  oder halt die 750W-Version vom Corsair Corsair CS Series Modular CS750M 750W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020078-EU/CP-9020078-UK)  oder auch EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G1 750W ATX 2.3 (120-G1-0750-XR)


----------



## iscariot91 (13. November 2014)

Hmm eine sorge bleibt mir noch, die Temperatur.
Habe zwei Lüfter an der Seite die Luft reinblasen vorne einen der raus und oben einen der raus.
Die Gigabyte Karten haben ja auch 3 Lüfter. Meint ihr das geht gut oder werden die im sli zu warm ? Ist mein erstes sli System deswegen habe ich da nicht so die Erfahrung.


----------



## iscariot91 (29. November 2014)

also habe jetzt 2 gigabyte gtx 970 g1 drinnen 
mit einem 700watt netzteil von corsair 

crysis 3,ryse son of rome,cod advance warfare alles läuft super auf 4k ohne probleme 

doch bei 2 spielen stürzt der pc total ab 

einmal assasins creed unity und bei archeage das netzteil geht genau dan wen das spiel startet auf 650 watt hoch und pc ist aus 

wen ich das sli ausschalte kann ich die spielen 

also ist das doch zu wenig oder wie soll ich das beurteilen ??


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2014)

Das kann sein - hat das Netzteil denn 4 Stecker für PCIe? Ich hatte ja eher 750W empfohlen, wäre möglich, dass die entscheidenden 20W oder so fehlen. 

Es wäre auch möglich, dass Du (unbewusst) zu viel an EINER der Leitungen hast, denn intern haben solche Netzteile oft mehrere "Leitungen" - vlt reicht es schon aus, wenn du die Laufwerke an einem ganz anderen Kabel anschließt?


Welches Modell hast Du denn genau?


----------



## iscariot91 (29. November 2014)

Sry das alte ist von corsair das neue von bequiet.
be quiet! BQT E9 Straight ist das Modell 

also die graka ist mit 150 Watt maximal angegeben  das heißt  300grakas und 115watt das restliche System. Ich weiß nicht woher diese 650 Watt herkommen ich sag ja crysis 3 auf Maximum und ryse auch laufen alle super nur assasins creed unity und archeage im sli stürzen den PC ab


----------



## iscariot91 (29. November 2014)

Ich komme bei assasins creed nur ins Menü und weg kann es was mit der fps zu tuen ? Vllt Einstellungs Fehler


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2014)

Also, eventuell kommt da aus irgendeinem Grund ein Strromschub, der nicht normal ist - ist es denn nur bei Assassins Creed und dem anderen Game? Vielleicht gibt es da ein Problem mit SLI?


Ggf. hlft auch ein BIOS-Update. Die Grafikkarten sind aber identisch, also 2x vom gleichen Hersteller, gleiches Modell? Und womit misst du überhaupt die Watt?


----------



## svd (29. November 2014)

Gerade bei Unity würd ich mich aber nicht großartig wundern.

Spiel und Treiber sind ja auf dem neuesten Stand, oder? 
Auch die SLI Profile durchgegangen oder mit den GeForce Experience getestet, was andere Leute so einstellen?


----------



## iscariot91 (29. November 2014)

Also das ganze System ist neu draufgespielt und alles auf dem neuesten Stand gemessen wird das direkt an der Steckdose wo nur der PC angeschlossen ist. Wäre das nur assasins creed würde mich das auch nicht wundern aber auch archeage und bei assasins creed bin ich Grade 3 sechs im menü und der stürzt ab 

Die Karten sind identisch 2x gtx 970 g1 von Gigabyte 


Ich weiß echt nicht was los ist normal dürfte der maximal nur 500 Watt ziehen wen überhaupt.

Die Anschlüsse sind in Ordnung und nicht auf einem Strang alles verteilt


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2014)

Was haste denn für ein Board? Gibt es da vlt ein neueres BIOS?


----------



## iscariot91 (29. November 2014)

Habe die gigabyte z87 x uhd das kann sein das es da was neues gibt mein  letzter update ist 9 Monate am board


----------



## iscariot91 (29. November 2014)

habe grade nachgeschaut das bios ist es auch nicht  

Anschlüsse nochmal durchgeschaut alles in Ordnung und nix doppelt belegt  

sli alles eingestellt habe keine Ahnung warum 2 mid Performance spiele den pc zum abkacken bringen aber high end spiele nicht ?!?!?!!


----------



## iscariot91 (29. November 2014)

Hab Grad far cry 4 auf Maximum gehabt auf 4k hat leicht geruckelt also War das Limit schon ausgereizt und die Watt Zahl liegt bei 480-510 Watt

Ich verstehe das nicht assasins creed läuft wen ich sli ausmache aber auf einem 4k Monitor in full hd zu spielen schaut echt kacke aus


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Tja, für 4k ist die Zeit an sich noch nicht reif ^^   aber da muss irgendwas bei AC einen seltsamen Befehl senden oder so was, so dass die Grafikkarte(n) ganz kurz eine Überlast bekommen. Hast Du denn von anderen Usern Erfahrungen wegen dem Spiel + SLI gefunden?


----------



## iscariot91 (30. November 2014)

Ne ich hab mich da noch nicht schlau gemacht aber es wird 100% die spiele sein.

Hab jetzt wo viele Spiele getestet nie geht das ganze über 510watt nur  bei den beiden games im sli 

Und bei archeage kann ich die graffik auf Minimum machen solange es sli ist schmiert es ab also sind die nicht sli fähig


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber ich hab immer wieder mal gehört, dass SLI/Crossfire beim ein oder anderen Spiel Probleme machen kann. Kann man denn auch einfach das SLI nicht nutzen, oder musst Du dann extra die zweite Karte ausbauen?


----------



## iscariot91 (1. Dezember 2014)

Also ich kann die sli Funktion deaktivieren das ist es nicht. 

Aber haben bei einem Freund gestern auch zweimal die 970 eingebaut der hat nen 1000w netzteil und das selbe wie bei mir geht auf 910watt hoch und aus


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

Jo, ganz klarer Fehler vom Spiel - ist halt die Frage, was die da veranstaltet haben...   denn die Karten brauchen ja an sich nicht mal ansatzweise so viel


----------

